# Such Das Knack



## Der Toni (3. Januar 2006)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem geheimnissvollem Knacken bei meinem Element
Signature 02. 
Knackt in unregelmäßigen Abständen und scheint aus Richtung Kurbel,Tretlager,Dämpfer zu kommen.
Es hört sich fast wie das Schaltgeräusch von einem X0 Drehgriff an (´nen Tick metallischer).
Kommt auch hauptsächlich bergauf und gerade Strecke vor.
Linke Kurbel hab ich schon ausgebaut und neu gefettet, Sattelstütze, Sattelstreben auch.Kein Erfolg. 
Bevor ich jetzt alles ausbaue, hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## MWU406 (4. Januar 2006)

schau mal in dem Thread, vom System her ist das Slayer gleich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=187910


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (4. Januar 2006)

meine überzeugung: ein element das nicht knackt oder knarzt ist tod. kann an vielen (schlicht allen) lagerstellen liegen. bei mir z.b. ein wenig an der aufnahme des dämpfers geschmiert und eingestellt und es war weg. und das mindestens eine woche lang. 

viel spass beim suchen und finden 

..m..


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Januar 2006)

Hey Toni,
bin ebenfalls Elementfahrer. Hatte das gleiche Problem. Hab mir einen Pack neue Einsteckhülsen für den Hinterbau gekauft, gefettet und Ruhe war. Tip bekam ich von meinem Shop des Vertrauens. Die Hülsen fangen nach einigen Jahren, je nach dem wie viel du bikest, an sich abzunutzen. Die Hinterradschwinge trifft dann auf den blanken Alu des Vorderbaus. Und das wars. Die Geräusche sind auch nicht immer sondern nur in manchen Fahrpositionen. Seitdem keinerlei Geräusche u n d mein Bike lebt 
Vielleicht langt es wenn du die beiden unteren Hülsen erneuerst. Kostet nicht die Welt. Meine habe ich soweit ich noch weiß bei H&S onlinemäßig gekauft 29 Eus für alle Hülsen.
Hoffe es klappt. Gruss Wolfman


----------



## Der Toni (4. Januar 2006)

Hey Wolfman
Danke für den Tip. Habe gestern noch ein neues Innenlager eingebaut.
Da das Knacken nur in Verbindung mit dem Antrieb auftritt, habe ich das Innenlager ausgetauscht. Mal sehen, morgen werde ich es ausprobieren.
Wenn nicht, habe ich einen Satz Hülsen vorrätig und werde deinen Tip
umsetzten.
Und das ein Element, das nicht knarzt, tod ist, halte ich für Unsinn.
Es ist nur nicht richtig gewartet.


----------



## Der Toni (5. Januar 2006)

Komme gerade von meiner Testtour zurück.
Das Knack ist enttarnt. 
War das Innenlager.Für alle Statistiker:
War ein Race Face SRX Lager und hatte ca 5500km und 60000Hm hinter sich.
Nach Demontage der Kette bemerkte ich, daß das Lager etwas rauh lief, Spiel war auch eher minimal, aber verursachte das Knacken.
Jetzt ist ein FSA Platinium PRO Lager drin und ich bin gespannt, wie lange es halten wird.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Januar 2006)

Hey Toni,
super freut mich. Ich werde nämlich verrückt, wenn mein Rocky irgendwo kracht oder knirscht. Aber wie du sagtest, etwas Siliconöl und Fett an die richtigen Stellen und es passt  
Gruss Wolfman und ein frohes biken am Wochenende


----------

